# New study on treating IBS



## justwanttoteach (May 30, 2003)

I saw this out on the newswire today... Martha==============================================Finger-Stick Test For Food Intolerance Validated as a Treatment for the Symptoms Associated With Irritable Bowel SyndromeHOLLYWOOD, Fla.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--May 29, 2003--The results of a recent independent clinical trial designed and conducted by University Hospital of South Manchester were unveiled on May 19, 2003 at Digestive Disease Week in Orlando, Florida, and offers hope to the many thousands of people suffering from IBS.According to Professor Trevor Sheldon, Department of Health Sciences, University of York: "This double-blind, placebo-controlled randomized trial of 150 patients suffering from IBS showed significant improvements for those who followed the dietary recommendations compared to those people who followed a sham diet. People, who acted upon the test results, significantly benefited. It proves that food elimination can improve symptoms of IBS."The study assessed the effectiveness of an exclusion diet based on the foodSCAN IgG ELISA Food Intolerance Test for the presence of IgG antibodies in patients with IBS. The results show that a true diet based on the foodSCAN test results was significantly superior to a placebo diet in reducing the severity of symptoms associated with IBS. The conclusion of the study is that a clinically significant improvement can be achieved in patients with IBS using a food elimination diet based on IgG food antibodies."This is the first time a commercially available blood test for food intolerance has been subjected to scientific scrutiny in patients with irritable bowel syndrome. In a controlled trial, patients eliminating foods to which they had antibodies as determined by Yorktest Laboratories experienced a significant improvement in their symptoms, providing evidence that this approach may be very valuable in treating this condition," Dr. PJ Whorwell, Consultant Gastroenterologist, University Hospital of South Manchester.Dietary intervention can significantly improve symptoms of patients suffering from IBS. By using the foodSCAN IgG ELISA Food Intolerance Test, removing the offending foods from the diet, together with nutritional and dietary support and advice offered by York Nutritional Laboratories, IBS patients can find symptomatic relief and increase their quality of life.For more information on the foodSCAN IgG ELISA Food Intolerance Test or the University Hospital of South Manchester's Double-Blind, Placebo-Controlled Study, contact John Kernohan, York Nutritional Laboratories Inc., 2700 North 29th Avenue, # 205, Hollywood, Florida 33020 USA, (888) 751-3388, info###yorkallergyusa.com, http://www.yorkallergyusa.com.


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

how does this compare with LEAP testing in terms of the basic blood test i wonder -- Does LEAP only focus on IgG antibodies as well or do they hit the other big allergen types?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

this doesn't really seem to be research but test and sales pitch for a way of testing.tom


----------



## alex36 (May 31, 2003)

I had the IGG test from York lab done and it was a true blessing. I contacted the people at York yesterday after reading the original post about the study and they emailed me an abstract from the hospital that performed the research. It looks pretty real and legitimate to me, but my personal experience with the York test doesn't require me to have to see any proof behind it.alex


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

is there any information you could share with the rest of us?tom


----------



## alex36 (May 31, 2003)

hi tom,the abstract the lab emailed was a pdf file so i ended up getting our son to show me how to cut and paste from it. kids & computers - can't live without them. i checked out their web site and they have a nicer copy avaiable at www.yorkallergyusa.com. okay, here it goes - alexDo food elimination diets improve Irritable Bowel Syndrome? A double blind trial based on IgG antibodies to food. W. Atkinson, R. Gurney, T. A. Sheldon, P.J. WhorwellIntroduction: Many patients with irritable bowel syndrome [IBS] feel that they have some form of dietary allergy or intolerance. IgE mediated food reactions [classic allergies] are probably rare in IBS but little attention has been paid to the potential role of IgG responses. This study aimed to assess the efficacy of an exclusion diet based on testing for the presence of IgG food antibodies in patients with IBS. Methods: A double blind randomised controlled trial was undertaken in which 150 unselected out-patients with IBS [all subtypes] were randomised to receive either a diet excluding, for 3 months, all foods to which they had IgG antibodies [titre >3:1] or a sham diet excluding the same number of foods but not those to which they were sensitive. Symptom severity, non-colonic symptoms, anxiety/depression and quality of life were recorded at 0 and 3 months, and the primary outcome measure was a change in symptom severity score. Global outcome was also recorded on a seven point scale with only ï¿½betterï¿½ and ï¿½excellentï¿½ regarded as an improvement. Patients who withdrew before the end of the study were also assessed after 3 months. Analysis was by ï¿½intention to treatï¿½ using a generalized linear model for severity and ordinal regression for global outcomes in SPSS. Results: The true diet was significantly superior to the shame diet in reducing symptom severity scores [average reduction 34; 95% Cl: 17.3, 68.6; p=0.049]. However, response to the diet was significantly affected by dietary adherence and the number of foods to which the patient was sensitive. When these factors were accounted for in the analysis, the difference in symptom scores rose to 89 [95% Cl :41, 137; p<0.001]. It is of interest that adherence to the diet affected the response observed in patients on the true diet, but not those on the sham diet [p=0.038]. The analysis also revealed a significant difference in favor of the true diet with respect to global symptomatology [p=0.007]. All other outcome measures showed a trend towards benefit, but did not reach statistical significance. Conclusion: A clinically significant improvement can be achieved in some patients with IBS using a food elimination diet based on IgG food antibodies. The number needed to treat is 3-4.Please Note:The above abstract is of the independent clinical trial performed by the University Hospital of South Manchester, which validates the foodSCAN IgG ELISA Food Intolerance Test as a treatment for Irritable Bowel Syndrome and that was presented at Digestive Disease Week 2003 in Orlando, Florida on May 19, 2003.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

thanks for the info, alex. I wonder how this compares to leap?tom


----------

